# looking for premative campsite in GA mountains



## mlbowfin (Jul 23, 2015)

the only place that I know of is the Chattahoochee wma next to Hellen and sites are extremely limited and smell terrible due to people not taking a hike to take a #%!$. any info on better areas preferably with creek or stream would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 23, 2015)

need a little more info. you tent camping, camper, want to hike in or drive up. You fishing, and ya want lake or stream.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 23, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> need a little more info. you tent camping, camper, want to hike in or drive up. You fishing, and ya want lake or stream.



Taking wife and daughter so drive up or not to far to walk, using tent and sleeping bags. wanting to keep it simple and low budget, hoping to be next to a stream for a little fishing and it doesn't have to be trout.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 23, 2015)

Not exactly N. Ga but, very close. Right across the river.
Burrels Ford. About a .25 to .5 mile hike to primitive sites on the river.
http://www.highlandsinfo.com/hiking/BurrelsCamping.htm

Your GA fishing license will work.


----------



## CabinFreak (Jul 23, 2015)

You say you were near Helen,so I'm assuming you were camping somewhere near the lower Chattahoochee campground.The upper Chattahoochee campground area also has some primitive sites before reaching the campground.

I'm not sure how primitive you want but I enjoy camping at Andrews Cove campground(5 miles outside of Helen).The creek goes right down the middle of the campground(10 sites 12 bucks a night)).There is a hand pump water station and a chemical flush toilet house.There is traffic noise(never bothers me) due to being right off hwy 75 but it's still a nice little area. I've camped here quite a few times and I was the only one there.There is also the Andrews Cove hiking trail(2 mile hike)leading up to where you can take the AT up to Tray's mountain.Be warned,Andrews Cove trail is a nice hike til the last part of the hike(pretty steep).I enjoy camping here during the fall season.

There is also some primitive camping sites up in Blairsville Ga. near Cooper creek and Mulky creek campground area.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 25, 2015)

Tallulah River Campground is nice. I guess it depends on your idea of Primitive. I camped recently at Bussy Point near Augusta and there were little piles of poop & paper in the woods around our campsite. This was from lazy campers before us as they have a pit toilet.

I've hiked through Burrels Ford Campground. Having to hike in even a tiny bit will keep most campers away. The Chattooga River was nice. I saw a few guys catching some nice trout.

I think there is camping on Wildcat Creek, Sarah's Creek, and Cooper Creek.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...ee National Forest - Sarah`s Creek Campground

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...rest%20-%20Cooper%20Creek%20Recreation%20Area

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10503


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 25, 2015)

The Forest Service allows dispersed camping along some of the creeks and rivers in North Georgia. I'm not sure which ones or where those areas are. That would be pretty primitive and no close neighbors.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 26, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> The Forest Service allows dispersed camping along some of the creeks and rivers in North Georgia. I'm not sure which ones or where those areas are. That would be pretty primitive and no close neighbors.
> 
> 
> You can camp anywhere you can put
> ...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 26, 2015)

Good advise above. Also consider getting a map of the CNF and whole N Ga area from your nearest Forest Service Office. I have got them in Gainesville, Dahlonega and Clarkesville before. Any in green is mostly fair game.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 26, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Good advise above. Also consider getting a map of the CNF and whole N Ga area from your nearest Forest Service Office. I have got them in Gainesville, Dahlonega and Clarkesville before. Any in green is mostly fair game.



What I was thinking. I don't mean to sound like a scratched record, but there is just to many sots in this area to begin naming places. I would suggest Sarah's Creek or Tallulah River. From there, I would explore the areas using the map, in search of your "primitive" spot for next time. Check with Brine, he seemed to enjoy Overflow Creek which is a short distance from Sarah's Creek.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What I was thinking. I don't mean to sound like a scratched record, but there is just to many sots in this area to begin naming places. I would suggest Sarah's Creek or Tallulah River. From there, I would explore the areas using the map, in search of your "primitive" spot for next time. Check with Brine, he seemed to enjoy Overflow Creek which is a short distance from Sarah's Creek.



That would be a good idea. Get in the area in a primitive campground perhaps with a water pump and pit toilet and go form there. Like you said that would give one the opportunity to explore a more secluded spot if the primitive campground didn't meet your requirements.

My daughter got ran off from a spot in the Pisgah NF in North Carolina. They got to the site way after dark and came in a different way than the posted "No Camping" sign. They didn't see the sign from the way they entered.
I guess they had made that particular site "No Camping" for some reason such as over use.
They asked the park ranger if they could eat breakfast first and he said "no." I would imagine rangers in a busy park have less tolerance from all of the campers and tourist.


----------

